# My Strategy The Last 2 Days



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

I have accepted over 75 calls the past 2 days.

For would be passengers who entered their destinations on wayfair I text this message:

" Due to ubers new rates, this fare is not worth this driver's auto depreciation, time, and gas. I will cancel this request at no charge. Please request another car. uber on!!!"

For passengers who haven't entered a destination, I text a request asking them for a destination, then I hit them with the above text.

I then cancel - do not charge client

uber on indeed


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I have accepted over 50 calls the past 2 days.
> 
> For would be passengers who entered their destinations on wayfair I text this message:
> 
> ...


Whoa! Here we have in Fwankly a rolled gold UBER Jihadist! My My, that is direct and clear to a rider - there are costs to pay and the destination doesn't pay for the time and expense a driver puts in.

I fear it wont last long - a rider will email the message to UBER and they'll unfortunately deactivate you. But I wonder if its legal for a company to compel a sub-contractor to work on their behalf at a loss under the threat of expulsion?


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

Who cares?

I'm an independent contractor. Remember?

Over 90 texts sent out. And counting.

I especially enjoy sending this out to people trying to get to the metro for $5 (3.20 to me)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> I have accepted over 75 calls the past 2 days.
> 
> For would be passengers who entered their destinations on wayfair I text this message:
> 
> ...


Welcome back @fwanklyspeaking aka LiberalSodomy!
So I've been reading your comments on Ride-sharing articles that you mailed back your UberPhone. Now you are saying that you haven't!
Barney what's going on with you...you are all over the place in this thing we call REALITY!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Welcome back @fwanklyspeaking aka LiberalSodomy!
> So I've been reading your comments on Ride-sharing articles that you mailed back your UberPhone. Now you are saying that you haven't!
> Barney what's going on with you...you are all over the place in this thing we call REALITY!


Have I been duped?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Have I been duped?


@fwanklyspeaking had joined the forum as LiberalSodomy about a week ago. He was banished for attacking other members and trying to poison the well, so to speak. He was entertaining in his own schizoid way...


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not one for retaliation. I don't play that game. If I feel it doesn't benefit me or my goals (for whatever reason), I turn in my gear and move on. Then again .. I have a regular FT job, too. My livelihood does not depend on UBER. The "I'll show them" response never ends well.


----------



## NorthDallasDriver (Jul 28, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Who cares?
> 
> I'm an independent contractor. Remember?
> 
> ...


Are you the same guy who flags all the personal adds on Craigs List?


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

NorthDallasDriver said:


> Are you the same guy who flags all the personal adds on Craigs List?


No


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe we should flag the Uber CL ads for being: "false, misleading, deceptive, or fraudulent content"???

I would love for Uber to back up their CL ad numbers.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Dea


Sydney Uber said:


> Whoa! Here we have in Fwankly a rolled gold UBER Jihadist! My My, that is direct and clear to a rider - there are costs to pay and the destination doesn't pay for the time and expense a driver puts in.
> 
> I fear it wont last long - a rider will email the message to UBER and they'll unfortunately deactivate you. But I wonder if its legal for a company to compel a sub-contractor to work on their behalf at a loss under the threat of expulsion?


Deactivation sounds like a Christmas blessing. I've nearly dropped UBER entirely anyway.


----------

